# Brasilien....



## balu (28. April 2001)

..., vom Amazonas bis zum Überschwemmungsgebiet Pantanal. Sollte jemand mal Interesse haben, dieses einmalige Erlebnis auszutesten, so kann ich ihm eine "Biblia Pescador" (Angelbibel für diese Bereiche) zur Verfügung stellen. Habe das Ding in meinem Brasilienurlaub für umgerechnet 25.- DM erworben, obwohl es in porugiesisch abgefaßt ist. Die Bibel beinhaltet Kartenmaterial, Kontaktanschriften (die bstimmt auch in Englisch angeschrieben werden können) und vieles mehr. Sogar Ca.-Preise kann man entnehmen. Wie ich die Sache sehe, dürfte da in erster Linie der Raubfischangler auf seine Kosten kommen. Spinnfischen ist angesagt... Interssenten hier posten oder besser ne persönliche Nachricht schicken. Cu Balu


----------

